# Chat



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2010)

Way back in the dark ages, the tortoise forum had a "chat" feature that no one used, so Josh removed the feature.

We have so many members now, we were wondering if there is any interest in asking for it to be reinstated.

We could set it up so that we would sign in certain times, like for instance once a week from 6p until whatever.

I think if we knew that there were certain times that others would be on, that we would be more inclined to use it. What do you all think?


----------



## Kenny (Nov 8, 2010)

I'd like it.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree.


----------



## Isa (Nov 8, 2010)

It would be super nice Yvonne 
If I am not mistaken, the forum was on while it was night time here, could it be possible to do it from before your 6PM per exemple?


----------



## Tom (Nov 8, 2010)

I wouldn't use it.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 8, 2010)

I think it would be a neat idea, worth a shot at least.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 8, 2010)

Chat as in we are all in real time and typing to each other? Or actually talking over a microphone? I'm old I don't understand how this stuff works...


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 8, 2010)

Maggie- I'm guessing typing to each other in real time. That's usually how forum chat features work.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 8, 2010)

I would LOVE it!


----------



## spikethebest (Nov 8, 2010)

why certain times? no other chat rooms are like that, the members are all over the world. if you would have a chat room, it should be open 24/7 for everyone, not just when it's convenient for a few people. 

and i probably wouldn't use it, but i think everything should be fair for everyone, everywhere!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 8, 2010)

I agree it should be on all the time, so that I can be in it


----------



## Kenny (Nov 8, 2010)

kyryah said:


> I agree it should be on all the time, so that I can be in it



I concur


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 9, 2010)

I would participate if we had one.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2010)

I belonged to a russian tortoise group on yahoo many many moons ago and every thursday they had a chat online I believe it was 6 o clock California time, so once a week we would get together and talk about russians and anything else that struck our fancy, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 9, 2010)

I like to talk so its cool with me !!!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I belonged to a russian tortoise group on yahoo many many moons ago and every thursday they had a chat online I believe it was 6 o clock California time, so once a week we would get together and talk about russians and anything else that struck our fancy, it was a lot of fun.



That was why I mentioned a certain time for the chat. I figured that if we all knew it would be open at a certain time more of us could plan to be there and use the feature. They still do that chat, David, if its the one I'm thinking of. It on every Friday night and includes Joe's two groups, the African tortoise group and the Russian tortoise group. Every Friday night starting at 6p.

I'm hoping for Josh's input. I don't know if it costs him more to have that feature or not.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 9, 2010)

I believe that was the intention of Yvonne's post, but to have "set times" as well? Perhaps I read her statement incorrectly. Either way, I do agree that it should be a function that could be used at any time. But to also have set times would be awesome.



finleafeater said:


> Is it possible to just have the chat feature running at all times? Im pretty sure thats how most forums work, but correct me if I'm worng. I think the chat is just something you set up on the back end of the server- most hosts come with it and its not something someone has to manually "turn on" its just a link to some sort of java(etc) based program that you have to enable once and then c/p code it into the template.
> 
> Itd be cool to be able to idle the chat all day. I personally sit on tortoise forum when Im at work.
> 
> Also, the idea of having people come on at a certain time would be cool too but the chat itself could remain open?


----------



## Kenny (Nov 9, 2010)

emysemys said:


> dmmj said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping for Josh's input. I don't know if it costs him more to have that feature or not.
> ...


----------



## moswen (Nov 9, 2010)

i would love that!


----------



## Kristina (Nov 12, 2010)

If we had a chat room, I would be in it right now...

Jus' sayin'


----------



## Kenny (Nov 12, 2010)

kyryah said:


> If we had a chat room, I would be in it right now...
> 
> Jus' sayin'



+1


----------



## stells (Nov 13, 2010)

Have you thought of a chatbox that goes at the top of the main page of the forum... we have this over on SW... having it at the top means you can see when people are in without having to log into a different chat room... and just jump in where you please... also admin and mods can easily see if anything is getting out of hand... its been a really useful feature over on SW and helps you get to know people abit more... you never know i may not be the big bad person some people have tried to make me out to be


----------



## jackrat (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm all for it!


----------



## Isa (Nov 13, 2010)

I like the idea Kelly


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 13, 2010)

Kelly: Are you saying that while one is reading the posts on a forum, there would be the chat that is currently ongoing at the top of the screen...you don't have to click to a new screen to read what folks are talking about?

Wow! What is this electronic age coming to? I think I'd like that feature.


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2010)

I'll see what I can do about finding space for it on the portal and/or forum index. It will also depend heavily on server usage as chat rooms are very resource intensive.


----------



## stells (Nov 13, 2010)

The one on SW is just on the forum index page when you click to read a post it isn't on top of the screen... but go back to forum index and its there... it is a very popular feature and people chat in there every night...


----------



## Marty333 (Nov 13, 2010)

Josh it can be a Christmas/Hanukkah/Kwanzaa present to your wonderful members


----------



## laura808 (Nov 13, 2010)

That sounds awesome emysemys!!!! If someone had an emergency where they couldnt wait for a reply on a thread it would be nice to have a chat so that they could get an immediate response.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 13, 2010)

I used to chat way back in the old days when this whole internet thing was new. Met a lot of reaaaaaally nice girls and eventually married one.

Tried a few years back to see if it was still much fun, and couldn't seem to get into it, so I have a feeling I wouldn't use it much, these forum things seem to work better for me, sit down and type something, walk away, do some chores, come back see if anything cool happened, more my speed, lol

I play online MMOs once in a while, not often lately, and pretty much always ignored the chat there. VOICE chat on the other hand, that was COOL used that all the time. Its pretty hard to type a sentence to somebody while you're hackin on a monster, much easier to talk, LOL


----------



## jobeanator (Nov 17, 2010)

i want a chat room.. theres sometimes i want to know answers fast!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 17, 2010)

I think a chat room would be fun!!


----------



## RV's mom (Nov 17, 2010)

A chat room would be fun, but if it were only available when the 'greatest number of people' would be there to chat, I'm afraid I'd be left out since I work weekend night shift.

But I would probably use it...

teri


----------

